# Mahindra 2538 - 4WD Issue



## wdmexpedite (Mar 26, 2017)

I have new hydrostatic model.. The owner manual references dash light for 4wd engagement. I don't see any light and not sure it is engaging at all. Am i missing something ? 

Thanks for any help !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum WD! Do you have a front loader? If you do, you can place the bucket flat on the ground and raise the front end off the ground, then go in reverse and see if the front wheels are turning as you back up.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello wdmexpedite, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found a spec sheet for your Mahindra 2538 tractor on the internet, and under "Dash Instruments" it specifically lists the 4WD drive lamp. Below is a copy of Dash Instruments from the spec sheet. I put the 4WD drive lamp in bold:

DASH INSTRUMENTS
Tachometer & Hour Meter Indicators for warning messages
Fuel Gauge * 4WD Drive Lamp*
Temperature Gauge

I would check with your dealership regarding: 1) Make sure you know how to engage the 4WD, and 2) How to make adjustments to the 4WD light circuit switch if the light it is not illuminating (PS: it might be a defective bulb??).


----------



## wdmexpedite (Mar 26, 2017)

*New Tractor .. bad battery...*

Thanks for input guys.. It would not turn over this morning, just clicked like a low /bad battery. After charging i got it started and ran the cutter for a couple of hours. Got back on after lunch and same bad battery clicking. After a run to Tractor Supply I replaced the battery and had a great work filled afternoon.

Anybody else encounter a new unit with a bad Exide battery? seems strange . Thanks again


----------



## Pjhurt1959 (Jul 23, 2021)

wdmexpedite said:


> *New Tractor .. bad battery...*
> 
> Thanks for input guys.. It would not turn over this morning, just clicked like a low /bad battery. After charging i got it started and ran the cutter for a couple of hours. Got back on after lunch and same bad battery clicking. After a run to Tractor Supply I replaced the battery and had a great work filled afternoon.
> 
> Anybody else encounter a new unit with a bad Exide battery? seems strange . Thanks again


----------

